# I'm not gone.



## seke (Jun 11, 2009)

Life has been hectic lately, we moved from our home to a place in Woodstock and now we are living in good 'ol Mississippi where my mom found a job. My computer is busted so I'm using a libraries right now. Just wanted to say that I'm not gone, and as soon as my computer is fixed i'll be back more often. On a side note, Highlander, if you've tried calling I've got no cell reception, I'll give a call when I have a chance.


Seke


----------

